# G0782 Lathe Review



## xaidin (Sep 13, 2016)

G0782 Lathe Review

Howdy Folks.
After saving my pennies for a long time I finally had the means to upgrade my 10+ year old G0602 little 9x22 with a new G0782 13x40 lathe.

I looked all over online and didn’t find a review so planned to write something for the community once I got it up and running.

FYI: I do not make my living as a machinist.  I’m a hobby machinist at best and so take my thoughts with a grain ‘o salt.  This is my first time using a "big" lathe and it's great.

Below are some pictures, but here’s my thoughts on my new prized machine.

Oil requirements, both in the manual and noted on back of machine are terribly wrong.  I don’t know exactly what went in but as per the sight glasses oil requirements are about a quart off for headstock and gear box.

This lathe uses change gears to do threading.  I suffered some buyer’s remorse before the machine even arrived as I’d be hoping to get away from all those &$*#@ing gears.  This was spelled out in the manual but not obvious on Grizzly’s website.  I don’t thread all that much anyway so I can deal with it.

This sucker was LOUD before/during/after the break in.  However, after a few extra hours of break in before I changed all the oils it quieted down a lot.  I understand this is common with new Chinese gears.

Overall fit and finish is awesome compared to my old Grizzly lathe, but still some shortcuts were taken.  Minor stuff though, like with paint, and some headstock set screws go all the way through, and leak (I sealed them up).

The stand has more metal than I expected.  Overall it’s quite ridged.

There’s a post here about hockey pucks under the machine to cut down on vibrations, this idea is awesome. Thank you whoever posted that!  Before I got the feet sorted, and the machine leveled the floor for the whole building vibrated.

The included light sucks.  It just had 3 sad little LEDs.  It’s stand it pretty good, so I’ll just rig up a more proper light on top.

The manual says to use 1 ¼” round stock to lift it out of crate, however note: 1” is as big as will fit in the holes.

I upgraded the tool post to a generic BXA wedge type before even getting it wired up, as I’m spoiled.

So how’s it run you ask?  Compared to my old 9x22, AMAZING!  It’s fantastic. =)   I’ll chew off more metal than I’m currently comfortable removing in one pass!

It only has 1 thou runout on the 3 jaw chuck!

Yell if you have any questions, and I hope this helps someone.

Xaidin


----------



## xaidin (Sep 13, 2016)

Lathe_1



__ xaidin
__ Sep 13, 2016





 Here's it in the crate.  Bastards at UPS Freight dumped it on a local company who after most of a week told me they "couldn't be bothered to deliver today, maybe Friday".  So I went and got it myself.














Lathe_3



__ xaidin
__ Sep 13, 2016



						NA
					



Right out of the box, covered in gooo.














Lathe_45



__ xaidin
__ Sep 13, 2016





5 hours of cleaning later.














Lathe_foot_1



__ xaidin
__ Sep 13, 2016





Here's my feet.  This isn't a good solution, they're tooo high.  However, it works.














Lathe_logo_1



__ xaidin
__ Sep 13, 2016





Seriously Grizzly, can't you get a template for those stickers!?


----------



## dlane (Sep 13, 2016)

The red x's,  pics not working

:edit: thanks


----------

